# Where to mount Lightbar?



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I need to put a lightbar on my 1 ton dump. I have a full size whelen advantedge. It is a rotator/strobe bar. I dont know if I should should mount the bar on the cab protector on the actual roof of the truck. I am leaning more towards the cab protector so it can be seen from the rear. The only downfall of this I can see is that I need to run extra wiring for when the dump bed is raised. Thoughts/Opinions?


Thanks

Derek


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I would run the extra wire and put it up on the cab protector. Otherwise as soon as the dump bed is raised the lightbar will not be visible from the back.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Even without being raised it won't be visible from the back. Check a trailer supply place or even Walmart sometimes carries the coil harness things like they use on tractor trailers only smaller, it has a 6 pin on each end and stretches out and coils back up. I think it would be perfect for something like that, and shouldn't be too hard to wire the ends up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

just run it all the way to the rear of the truck then turn it back to the front no pinch points that way


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

KGRlandscapeing;473104 said:


> just run it all the way to the rear of the truck then turn it back to the front no pinch points that way


That's what I was thinking about doing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya i wouldnt want some wire hanging when the bed went up that would look bad to me


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Couple Ideas... If you had only 1 option... Go with the extra wires...run it, coil it or whatever needs done. Option 2... add strobes or small rotators to the rear of the bed that may pivot when the bed is raised. Option 3... Try to do both then your covered both ways you look at it!

Just my 2 cents Have a happy and safe new year!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mines mounted on the cab of the truck. You can still see the tip tops of the rotators from the rear. I also have leds mounted in steel boxs on the rear dump. I think it would get damaged easier that high mounted on the cab protector. Just my experiences.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Got it on last week. Still some fine tuning to do, but It works. Decided to mount it on the front of the cab protector, over the roof. Not too high, but high enough so you can see it from the rear. Ran the wiring the length of the dump box and then along the frame and then into the cab. BTW Yes the dump box isnt level.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Dstosh;493896 said:


> Got it on last week. Still some fine tuning to do, but It works. Decided to mount it on the front of the cab protector, over the roof. Not too high, but high enough so you can see it from the rear. .


I would also do it this way I have a mini light bar mounted on the cab and not only can you not see it from the rear but the light reflects off the bed and blinds you all all night long.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

with the bed not being level poop happens. and it looks nice if u put it on top u rick smashin it when u dump something in the bed. which is never good


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

On my one ton dump, I put my lightbar on the truck roof and mounted two LEDs on the rear. I haul gravel and get loaded by some large payloaders and I was afraid that they would crush the bar (on occasion the top of the bed has been hit by the novice loader). The other scenario I run into is when I haul saw dust I back into barns and usually need every inch of ceiling height on the tilt so I don't have to shovel out of the bed. The bar looks great the way you have it mounted. My advise it remember it is there and be careful when you tilt the bed.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Dstosh;493896 said:


> Got it on last week. Still some fine tuning to do, but It works. Decided to mount it on the front of the cab protector, over the roof. Not too high, but high enough so you can see it from the rear. Ran the wiring the length of the dump box and then along the frame and then into the cab. BTW Yes the dump box isnt level.


it looks good like it is in the pics


----------

